

Kogi Korean BBQ, a taco truck brought to you by Twitter - browser411
http://www.latimes.com/features/printedition/food/la-fo-kogi11-2009feb11,0,3007869.story

======
minalecs
<http://twitter.com/kogibbq>

------
jonursenbach
Since when was having a Twitter account considered tech-savvy?

~~~
gr366
I think using a Twitter account to generate what amounts to a flashmob of
customers for your mobile restaurant could be considered a tech-savvy business
maneuver. I've driven by @kogibbq when it was in full swing, and the crowds
are big.

